
Redmond WA CEO charged with fraud on more than 100 H-1B visa applications - tiff_seattle
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/redmond-ceo-charged-with-fraud-on-more-than-100-h-1b-visa-applications/
======
WisNorCan
This company reached out to me about their services two years ago. A quick
search convinced me that the ethical practices of the CEO should cause anyone
to question working with him.

“Samal was sentenced to 90 days of home confinement with electronic monitoring
and 3 years' probation. He was also instructed to complete 288 hours of
community service and undergo moral reconation therapy”*

Anyone who has to undergo “moral reconation therapy” may be a dubious business
partner.

* [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecode](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minecode)

~~~
ergothus
> Anyone who has to undergo “moral reconation therapy” may be a dubious
> business partner.

Googling turned up a bunch of sketch-looking references for this MRT, compared
to other therapies I have heard of (CBT, EMDR) . Can any expound on it and how
reliable the sources are?

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
There are too many perverse incentives with H1-B visas. One way to fix it
would be to make it an auction based on compensation instead of a lottery.
This way the companies that are using it as a way to bring in talent would
have preference over companies just bringing in cheap labor.

